# ? - Liste der erfolgreichsten D3-Spieler



## Königmarcus (26. Juli 2012)

WpWollte mal nachfragen, ob es eine Seite gibt, auf der man nach schauen könnte welche alle/die meisten Spieler zeigt, geordnet nach der Anzahl der erreichten Erfolge..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juli 2012)

wirds erst geben wenn blizz das diablo arsenal freischaltet


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2012)

Durch die Bugs ist das ganze eh zu einer Farce verkommen. Jeder kann alles erreichen in kürzester Zeit. Da macht sowas wie dieses Erfolgssystem auch kein Sinn mehr.


----------



## G3n3T1c (27. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Durch die Bugs ist das ganze eh zu einer Farce verkommen. Jeder kann alles erreichen in kürzester Zeit. Da macht sowas wie dieses Erfolgssystem auch kein Sinn mehr.





leider du haben Recht haben..... *


*Schreibweise ist absichtlich


----------



## Progamer13332 (30. Juli 2012)

man sieht ja ganz gut an der aktivität des forums hier wie aktiv diablo 3 zur zeit noch gespielt wird^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2012)

war letztens mal on für ne halbe stunde unsterblicher wizard 

alle 15 leute in meiner friendlist waren seit 3-28 tagen offline


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

tjo, jetzt müssten die erfolge noch irgendeinen sinn haben (ausser flaggenmuster freischalten), dann würd es sich auch lohnen ;-(


----------



## MrBlaki (4. August 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> man sieht ja ganz gut an der aktivität des forums hier wie aktiv diablo 3 zur zeit noch gespielt wird^^



Weil die buffed Community ja auch total die D3 Community wiederspiegelt...not.

Das ist ein WoW Forum durch und durch.


Bei mir sind durchscnittlich 8-10 Leute online. bei 15 auf meiner Liste.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. August 2012)

chrissy22 schrieb:


> tjo, jetzt müssten die erfolge noch irgendeinen sinn haben (ausser flaggenmuster freischalten), dann würd es sich auch lohnen ;-(


genau, so wie bei wow, starcraft und bf3 premium


----------



## myadictivo (4. August 2012)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Weil die buffed Community ja auch total die D3 Community wiederspiegelt...not.
> 
> Das ist ein WoW Forum durch und durch.
> 
> ...



hehe..hab nur noch einen bekannten der das spiel noch erträgt ^^

aber nächstes wochenende frei, vll kann ich ja kumpel reaktivieren für ne runde d3 farming, bier und chips..oder doch eher unsere beiden wow rolle der auferstehung geboosteten 80er noch auf 85 schnetzeln..da weiß man wenigstens was man hat


----------

